# Pheasant leg tendon removal



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Tried this for the first time today...worked as advertised.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

did it take all the hard cartlege out too? That's what I have a problem with... tendons are not bad.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like it.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I tried it a couple years ago and didn't notice a big difference.


----------

